# fed up with amazon.com



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

I've recently purchased a kindle 2 on dec 15. Since then, I've had nothing but problems with ordering online with the device. Once, I placed an order but backed out before I made the purchase and downloaded the sample file as I meant to in the first place. I received an email about that telling me that my order was canceled. Well that's strange, because I backed out before I made the actual purchase, so why do they post a transaction to my credit card and give me the option to back out and credit my card? As far as I'm concerned, if I don't back out, _then_ post the transaction..............dummies!!

Last night I ordered a book, and received it. Today, I open the kindle 2 to read it and it wasn't there. An email was sent to me thanking me for my order, blah, blah, blah. I contacted amazon immediately on this with the order # etc., providing the details of the situation. I know my credit card statement will be a mess that only an accountant will be able to decipher, and I'm seriously considering returing the device and getting a different eBook reader, perhaps from a reputable company that doesn't have these ordering problems. I explained to amazon that when I purchase a book from a brick and mortar store, the sales clerk doesn't follow me and rip the book from my hands after I've payed for it. I contacted my credit card company on this, and they have 2 options for me to pursue, put the matter into dispute once I receive my statement, or fight with amazon. I'm already fighting with them, and I will put the matter into dispute once I receive my statement. I don't think I'd buy a pair of socks from them!!

I have other books that I've purchased from them, and had no problems, so I can't figure out the reason of them pulling books out of my kindle 2 dutifully payed for!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you order on the Kindle, the order gets placed as soon as you click "Buy."  Then you are given an opportunity to say you ordered in error and cancel the order.  But the order has been made.

For the other book, have you checked your online account to see if the book is in your online account even if it didn't download to your Kindle?  Check your archive instead of the home page to see if the book is there.  It may not have downloaded.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lately I've been having the problem of buying books and sometimes they turn up in my archive instead of on the Kindle. Usually I just resend it to my kindle and the problem is solved.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I usually buy kindle books from my home computer, and tell the book to be sent to my kindle. I do this because my wireless reception isn't the best where I live. But because of this, I've also noticed that once I turn my kindle on, I often have to go to *View Archived Items*, choose my book, click the toggle to the right, and choose *Add To Home*.

_I think this is occurring more often since the latest upgrade. I'm guessing this is because that in order to save battery life the wireless doesn't connect (even if the whispernet is turned on), until you ask it to do something. (At least, I think that's what it does - I may be wrong.)
_
I love my kindle, and I love amazon - which I consider a reputable company. Any problem I ever had with amazon was quickly resolved once I queried amazon w/questions/problems/etc. While it does sound as if there was some sort or error (if you had a book on your home page that wasn't there the next day), I hope you stick with your kindle - *ALL* electronic devices have glitches, and no ebook reader or company is perfect.

And remember, a company representative is much more likely to help you resolve your problem and want you as a repeat customer if you are pleasant and understanding.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Of course, Amazon is going to charge your account before they send your purchase to your Kindle.  That's just good business!  They need to make sure you have sufficient funds in your account before giving you the book.  You did not just back out of an order.  You made a purchase and then canceled it, so you are going to see a debit and then a credit.  It is a purchase and then a return.  

I've had a couple of books lately that didn't download for some reason but they were in my account.  The only way I was able to get them on my Kindle was to pull my account up on the computer and resend it from the "manage my kindle" section.  

Most of us, that have had Kindles for awhile, load our Amazon account with gift cards.  Book purchases get deducted from our balance and we never have to worry about all the book charges on our credit cards.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

ozone said:


> ...I contacted amazon immediately on this with the order # etc., providing the details of the situation...
> 
> ... I can't figure out the reason of them pulling books out of my kindle 2 dutifully payed for!


You said you contacted Amazon already, what did they say? Was it just the one book, or multiple books?
I have had a K2 since May, have ordered 173 books from amazon, and have not had a book go missing yet. So while it can happen, I can't say that it is too common. 
No company or device is perfect, but with so many new Kindle users posting here now, I am surprised at the "outrage" I have been reading in some of the posts over relatively small issues. The level of frustration I have been reading makes me think that an ebook reader just might not be the best choice for some people.
Is the book that you ordered showing up on your amazon account in the "Manage your Kindle" section?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ozone said:


> I've recently purchased a kindle 2 on dec 15. Since then, I've had nothing but problems with ordering online with the device. Once, I placed an order but backed out before I made the purchase and downloaded the sample file as I meant to in the first place. I received an email about that telling me that my order was canceled. Well that's strange, because I backed out before I made the actual purchase, so why do they post a transaction to my credit card and give me the option to back out and credit my card? As far as I'm concerned, if I don't back out, _then_ post the transaction..............dummies!!
> 
> Last night I ordered a book, and received it. Today, I open the kindle 2 to read it and it wasn't there. An email was sent to me thanking me for my order, blah, blah, blah. I contacted amazon immediately on this with the order # etc., providing the details of the situation. I know my credit card statement will be a mess that only an accountant will be able to decipher, and I'm seriously considering returing the device and getting a different eBook reader, perhaps from a reputable company that doesn't have these ordering problems. I explained to amazon that when I purchase a book from a brick and mortar store, the sales clerk doesn't follow me and rip the book from my hands after I've payed for it. I contacted my credit card company on this, and they have 2 options for me to pursue, put the matter into dispute once I receive my statement, or fight with amazon. I'm already fighting with them, and I will put the matter into dispute once I receive my statement. I don't think I'd buy a pair of socks from them!!
> 
> I have other books that I've purchased from them, and had no problems, so I can't figure out the reason of them pulling books out of my kindle 2 dutifully payed for!


Keep in mind the old saying that there are no dumb questions....

You are talking to Kindle support, right? Not just Amazon support. Regular Amazon support just isn't as knowledgeable about Kindle issues as Kindle support is.

As far as your first issue goes, as others have pointed out this is one-click buying, more or less instantaneous - you can't "back out" - when you one-click, you've bought it. If you then cancel, even if it's immediately, you get a refund.

For the second issue, check your archives, if it isn't there, call Kindle support at 866-321-8851. I've heard very few complaints about Kindle support & their customer service. I'm guessing they'll be extra busy for the next few days with so many new owners.


----------



## iknowsomestuff (Dec 26, 2009)

ozone said:


> I've recently purchased a kindle 2 on dec 15. Since then, I've had nothing but problems with ordering online with the device. Once, I placed an order but backed out before I made the purchase and downloaded the sample file as I meant to in the first place. I received an email about that telling me that my order was canceled. Well that's strange, because I backed out before I made the actual purchase, so why do they post a transaction to my credit card and give me the option to back out and credit my card? As far as I'm concerned, if I don't back out, _then_ post the transaction..............dummies!!
> 
> Last night I ordered a book, and received it. Today, I open the kindle 2 to read it and it wasn't there. An email was sent to me thanking me for my order, blah, blah, blah. I contacted amazon immediately on this with the order # etc., providing the details of the situation. I know my credit card statement will be a mess that only an accountant will be able to decipher, and I'm seriously considering returing the device and getting a different eBook reader, perhaps from a reputable company that doesn't have these ordering problems. I explained to amazon that when I purchase a book from a brick and mortar store, the sales clerk doesn't follow me and rip the book from my hands after I've payed for it. I contacted my credit card company on this, and they have 2 options for me to pursue, put the matter into dispute once I receive my statement, or fight with amazon. I'm already fighting with them, and I will put the matter into dispute once I receive my statement. I don't think I'd buy a pair of socks from them!!
> 
> I have other books that I've purchased from them, and had no problems, so I can't figure out the reason of them pulling books out of my kindle 2 dutifully payed for!


Ordering the books is basically like 1-click, where if you click you bought. Same with this. Backing out isn't not placing the order.

When you say you received it, what does that mean?

Definitely check archived items.

Don't start off fighting them. They want to help. Just talk to them.

Statement should be...money out from the order, money in from the refund. Money out from the order...since it wasn't canceled, there's no refund...so...just money out b/c I'm sure the book is still there. Easypeasy.


----------



## mattskindle (Nov 14, 2009)

This person seems like just a complainer. Sometime no matter what you do for some people they will never be happy. I say send back your Kindle and get a Nook


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It can be frustrating dealing with a new device and new system.  I think if Ozone take a deep breath and looks around for the book, it'll be there.



Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

sebat said:


> Most of us, that have had Kindles for awhile, load our Amazon account with gift cards. Book purchases get deducted from our balance and we never have to worry about all the book charges on our credit cards.


Oh! How clever! I never thought of doing that. I do that on my AMEX cc but never thought to leave a credit from gift cards on account. I got a $50 audible gift card (before I knew I was getting a kindle) so I'll do that now. At least it'll BE there even if I lose or forget about the card... not that I'm THAT old that I forget things, but I do. (grin)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Jasonmh said:


> I have had a K2 since May, have ordered 173 books from amazon...


Oh my gosh! 173 books!!!? Wow. I'm impressed. Probably haven't read that many in my lifetime! (Kidding). I just got my K yesterday as a Christmas gift from hubby. Already there are 4 books on it. It was a piece of cake! De and Re registering was equally a breeze. I started reading last night and if it wasn't for me falling asleep I'd have read all night! The screen is so clear!

Now I can't wait for my case to arrive so I can order skins!

173 books - wow - did you buy all those books? My books were all from the FREE section. Now I'm off to figure out how to put my audible.com books on my kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have about 500 books on my K1  . For those putting audiobooks on, remember that audiofiles take up a lot more space than book files!  Put a few that you plan on reading soon; if you've got a lot of audiobooks, don't put them all on!

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I support the GiftCard process!!

My kindle is on Ann's account...I meant to get the Stephen King sample but bought instead, clicked the in error button, Ann got a bit confused but Amazon got it all right ... then after I'd read the sample bit, I did buy it after all, but sometimes I've found with SK that I just can't get into the stories....

so not a million postings on a CC statment that isn't mine ... it works well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gift Certificates are the way to go for Kindle books. . . .AND did you know you can purchase them through links here at KindleBoards?  Usually there's one at the bottom of the page; always one at the top under the banner and picture of the Kindle.  If you buy a gift card via KindleBoards, Harvey the site owner, gets an affiliate payment which keeps the servers running and helps provide all the cool contests and giveaways he thinks up!  It's a way to support the site, and simplify your credit card statement!

Note, however, that if you buy something ELSE from Amazon, it will want to take your GC amount first, so you'll have to change your payment method when you check out so as to not use up your Kindle money for other stuff. . . . . .


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I too am a big fan of the girft card method. It keeps my spending under control and stops anit-fraud calls from my credit card companies.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> and stops anit-fraud calls from my credit card companies.


Wonder what I'm doing wrong, I've never gotten one of those. 

Mike


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I think I need the gift cards.

I had subscribed to a couple dozen blogs and meant to cancel most of them prior to the end of the trial period.  I missed by a day and got charged.  I went on my account and unsubscribed to most of them.  Amazon credited my credit card without me asking and the cc company locked my card for suspicious charges.  Honestly, I was more mad at my cc company.  How come they didnt lock for the 40 plus small charges, but locked for the 40 small refunds?  Who are they supposed to be protecting?

Yeah, think I will do the gift card thingy this mornin.


----------



## vaughnmr (Dec 26, 2009)

This person also posted the exact same message on the MobileRead forum, word for word.  Complained several times about Amazon, but refused to use "manage your Kindle" to redownload his "supposedly" erased book.  I strongly suspect a "nooky" troll is trying to make up for the disaster B&N had yesterday...

Michael


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It isnt paranoia if Amazon.com is really out to get you....


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Our family did a Christmas gift exchange rather that each of us buying for all 15 of us. Many of us listed gift cards as of gift of choice. We then listed three sources of gift cards. I listed Audible.com. Had I known I was getting a Kindle, I would have listed amazon.com as my gift card(s) of choice.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I suspected a troll as soon as I saw the reference to Amazon as a less than reputable company.  You can call Amazon a lot of things, but not reputable ain't on the list.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Wonder what I'm doing wrong, I've never gotten one of those.
> 
> Mike


I have an Amazon logo card so it's not an issues since all the charges are _from_ Amazon. 


KindleChickie said:


> I think I need the gift cards.
> 
> I had subscribed to a couple dozen blogs and meant to cancel most of them prior to the end of the trial period. I missed by a day and got charged. I went on my account and unsubscribed to most of them. Amazon credited my credit card without me asking and the cc company locked my card for suspicious charges. Honestly, I was more mad at my cc company. How come they didnt lock for the 40 plus small charges, but locked for the 40 small refunds? Who are they supposed to be protecting?
> 
> Yeah, think I will do the gift card thingy this mornin.


Gift cards won't help with that. Blogs and newspapers and things will always charge to the CC of record. That said, if you accidentally get billed because you forget to cancel a trial, go ahead and cancel anyway. Chances are they'll refund the unused portion of the month you paid for. If it's within a couple of days you may get the full amount back.


vaughnmr said:


> This person also posted the exact same message on the MobileRead forum, word for word. Complained several times about Amazon, but refused to use "manage your Kindle" to redownload his "supposedly" erased book. I strongly suspect a "nooky" troll is trying to make up for the disaster B&N had yesterday...


Welcome to KindleBoards! As you'll find if you explore a bit, there's lots to do and discuss around here. As to the OP, well, we expect that we'll get a lot of new or newish users in the next few days -- and it's certainly possible that many will be spammish or trollish. Still we generally, we try to take all questions at face value: "kill 'em with kindness" if you will!  They either realize that this is the friendliest place on the web and decide to just enjoy it  or get bored with the nice folks here and take any nastiness elsewhere. Incidentally, if you -- or anyone -- notice a post that seems questionable please use the "report this post" link to let the moderators know.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you order on the Kindle, the order gets placed as soon as you click "Buy." Then you are given an opportunity to say you ordered in error and cancel the order. But the order has been made.
> 
> For the other book, have you checked your online account to see if the book is in your online account even if it didn't download to your Kindle? Check your archive instead of the home page to see if the book is there. It may not have downloaded.
> 
> Betsy


weird


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

This post was on the Amazon forum, as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Like Ann said, we work from the assumption of good faith here.  Well, that's not what she said, I'm paraphrasing. Or parasailing. Or something.

<sniffle, cough, reach for tissue.>

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I like using an Amazon gift card for all my book purchases, but have never been able to choose using the gift card or the credit card. The purchase always comes off the gift card first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I like using an Amazon gift card for all my book purchases, but have never been able to choose using the gift card or the credit card. The purchase always comes off the gift card first.


That's right because with Kindle books you're always using "one-click". Now, if you want to buy something else, you can put it in your shopping cart instead of using "one-click" and that will give you an option to change your payment method. This preserves your Gift Card's for Kindle books. . . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought something other than a book   at Amazon the other day and it took a little figuring out how to not use the GC, thanks to these boards I knew that would happen.  But you have to remember my brain cells are a little older than most and it was not that easy, for me.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, any auto-ship purchases use the gift card balance first.  Probably like a default one-click.  I found that out when I signed up for auto ship of coffee k-cups to take advantage of the lower price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I also found out that if there's a special discount, you have limited choices.  I ordered something during the Amazon "Black Friday week" for my husband.  In order to get the Black Friday discount, I also had to use up my GC balance.  I could turn it off and not get either, but couldn't choose to get the discount without using the GC. 

So I used the GC and then promptly bought another one for the same amount I'd had remaining. 

(Oh, and all my Christmas purchases just posted to my Amazon visa and I have two more $25 cards coming. . . . . .now the decision is whether or not to forgo my usual first of the month purchase of $50.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I recently discovered that if you email files to your Kindle (15 cent charge for each MB) they deduct the charge from your GC balance, not your credit card. I think this changed in July. Plus, they batch the charges and deduct a bunch at a time, so you don't have lots of little 15 cent charges to your Amazon account.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Recently my K1 died, well half of it died.  I was told for $99 I could have it repaired.  OK, I did that thinking I would keep it as a back up, changed my mind and sold it for the $99 to someone who really really wanted a kindle and whose husband is a jerk and would not let her get one (he had one   and loves it)  I bought a new K2i.  Recently I got an e-mail from Amazon that I had a reimbursement coming, minus some amount of $.  HUH    I called CS and they had put credit in the wrong credit card account (it had been closed because of unusual activity)  and for Amazon to get their money back I had to give them permission to access the card.  I did.  I had discussed with two different CS folks that I did not think I was entitled to this money.  They agreed.  Amazon put a credit in my new credit card, and after talking again to CS, it's mine.  This credit is for MORE than I paid for the K2i.  Well Amazon will just get it all back with purchases from me.  So there Amazon, that'll teach you.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Recently my K1 died, well half of it died. I was told for $99 I could have it repaired.


How did it half die, Anju? I think my modem is dead...I have five bars, but am unable to either connect to Amazon or download any books directly to my 18mo old K1. 8-(


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Recently my K1 died, well half of it died. I was told for $99 I could have it repaired. OK, I did that thinking I would keep it as a back up, changed my mind and sold it for the $99 to someone who really really wanted a kindle and whose husband is a jerk and would not let her get one (he had one  and loves it) I bought a new K2i. Recently I got an e-mail from Amazon that I had a reimbursement coming, minus some amount of $. HUH  I called CS and they had put credit in the wrong credit card account (it had been closed because of unusual activity) and for Amazon to get their money back I had to give them permission to access the card. I did. I had discussed with two different CS folks that I did not think I was entitled to this money. They agreed. Amazon put a credit in my new credit card, and after talking again to CS, it's mine. This credit is for MORE than I paid for the K2i. Well Amazon will just get it all back with purchases from me. So there Amazon, that'll teach you.


The same thing happened to me when I had to send the 3rd K2 back to them because of sun fade. I had just got the 4th one that was perfect and packed up all 3 of the other K2s and put an explanation of the exact problem each had. I started getting emails with refunds. By the time they finished it was the same amount I paid for the K2. I called them 3 times to tell them I didn't think I should be getting the refund, but they assured me it was legit. I waited 3 months before I started using the refund. I guess I was paranoid.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The bottom half e-link disappeared.  So if I wanted to read a half page I could do that, could finish books really fast that way.     No amount of resetting or whatever helped, this was a K1 that was  18 months old, so perhaps it's time had come.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you order on the Kindle, the order gets placed as soon as you click "Buy." Then you are given an opportunity to say you ordered in error and cancel the order. But the order has been made.
> 
> For the other book, have you checked your online account to see if the book is in your online account even if it didn't download to your Kindle? Check your archive instead of the home page to see if the book is there. It may not have downloaded.
> 
> Betsy


I underatand that the order has already been made even though it's canceled. The book I ordered was downloaded into the kindle, as I had already began to read some of it, but only noticed the next day, that it was deleted from the kindle. It wasn't archived at all. It was still in my account on amazon, but nowhere on the kindle.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> Lately I've been having the problem of buying books and sometimes they turn up in my archive instead of on the Kindle. Usually I just resend it to my kindle and the problem is solved.


I had no such luck...there was nothing archived in my situation.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> I usually buy kindle books from my home computer, and tell the book to be sent to my kindle. I do this because my wireless reception isn't the best where I live. But because of this, I've also noticed that once I turn my kindle on, I often have to go to *View Archived Items*, choose my book, click the toggle to the right, and choose *Add To Home*.
> 
> _I think this is occurring more often since the latest upgrade. I'm guessing this is because that in order to save battery life the wireless doesn't connect (even if the whispernet is turned on), until you ask it to do something. (At least, I think that's what it does - I may be wrong.)
> _
> ...


I have abslutely no problem with reception in my area. I get full bars and the download is extremely quick. The problem was that their customer service was atrocious. They responded to emails with out even reading them, not even acknowledging the probem, but going around it, most likely reading from their "employees" manual. After 4 or 5 of these emails of not even addressing the problem, I resolved to wait until my credit card statement arrived, in order for me to decipher the mess they made. I had ordered the book as I mentioned in another post, received it, read some of it and it was deleted [not archived] from the kindle. It was also on my account page at amazon. I finally gave up and called their 800# where a customer service person looked into my account and the emails I had written. To my surprise and his, he mentioned that amazon did indeed make an error in one of the transactions.....the one that was deleted unintentionally by one of their employees. How the hell can they do that?? I had already gone through the order process and it was accepted, so why would someone delete a book? In any case I was asked to download the book again, and will now wait until tommorrow to see if it's still there. Ah, maybe I shouda stuck to paperbacks............look ma...no batteries!!


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

sebat said:


> Of course, Amazon is going to charge your account before they send your purchase to your Kindle. That's just good business! They need to make sure you have sufficient funds in your account before giving you the book. You did not just back out of an order. You made a purchase and then canceled it, so you are going to see a debit and then a credit. It is a purchase and then a return.
> 
> I've had a couple of books lately that didn't download for some reason but they were in my account. The only way I was able to get them on my Kindle was to pull my account up on the computer and resend it from the "manage my kindle" section.
> 
> Most of us, that have had Kindles for awhile, load our Amazon account with gift cards. Book purchases get deducted from our balance and we never have to worry about all the book charges on our credit cards.


I didn't realize at the time, that by backing out, the charges were already applied. You know, I think to resolve problems, they should have a confirm button on the kindle to avoid that, in order for you to actually back out so charges would not have to be credited/debited from your account.

I also saw my book in my account but didn't want to re-send it because originally, I was charged for the book, but once it was deleted from the kindle, I thought that there would be a credit to my account or at least a follow-up email from them. I only had the original charge and that's when I thre out a few emails to them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As for amazon customer service, I've always called the 800# because I'm all about instant gratification and waiting for email replies takes too long. I've always had outstanding customer service over the phone.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

iknowsomestuff said:


> Ordering the books is basically like 1-click, where if you click you bought. Same with this. Backing out isn't not placing the order.
> 
> When you say you received it, what does that mean?
> 
> ...


What I meant by received, is that the book was downloaded to my kindle, but subsequently deleted from the device the next day. I finally had to re-order the book ads I mentioned in a previous post here.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Keep in mind the old saying that there are no dumb questions....
> 
> You are talking to Kindle support, right? Not just Amazon support. Regular Amazon support just isn't as knowledgeable about Kindle issues as Kindle support is.
> 
> ...


The number I was asked to call was 1-877-453-4512.. that's where they finally resolved the issue. I had checked my archives immediately after I noticed the bok was deleted from the kindle, but it remained empty.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It can be frustrating dealing with a new device and new system. I think if Ozone take a deep breath and looks around for the book, it'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


it was only there when I had to re-order it again, so I guess in one way you're right, it's there, after the 2nd order


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood; I thought earlier you said it was still on your account on Amazon.  But Heather (luvmy4brats) is right, the best thing to do with a question is call, and call Kindle CS not the general Amazon CS.

Betsy


----------



## crutnacker (Dec 28, 2009)

ozone said:


> I have abslutely no problem with reception in my area. I get full bars and the download is extremely quick. The problem was that their customer service was atrocious. They responded to emails with out even reading them, not even acknowledging the probem, but going around it, most likely reading from their "employees" manual. After 4 or 5 of these emails of not even addressing the problem, I resolved to wait until my credit card statement arrived, in order for me to decipher the mess they made. I had ordered the book as I mentioned in another post, received it, read some of it and it was deleted [not archived] from the kindle. It was also on my account page at amazon. I finally gave up and called their 800# where a customer service person looked into my account and the emails I had written. To my surprise and his, he mentioned that amazon did indeed make an error in one of the transactions.....the one that was deleted unintentionally by one of their employees. How the hell can they do that?? I had already gone through the order process and it was accepted, so why would someone delete a book? In any case I was asked to download the book again, and will now wait until tommorrow to see if it's still there. Ah, maybe I shouda stuck to paperbacks............look ma...no batteries!!


Can you post the Amazon responses to these e-mails?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle is not for everyone, and it is nice that there is a 30-day trial period for those who find the product does not work for them.


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> This post was on the Amazon forum, as well.


2 down, there's more to go............


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, if anyone has a problem with any post, the proper method for dealing with it is to click the "report to moderator" button.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ozone said:


> 2 down, there's more to go............


It is appropriate that you share your disdain with the internet community..... However, you are unlikely to find much sympathy on a Kindle fan forum.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Please, let's refrain from personal attacks. If you have a problem with a post, use the report to moderator button and one of us will take care of it. 

~Luv

(I need one of Betsy's fancy hats)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go, my New Year's Eve moderator's hat:









Betsy


----------



## ozone (Dec 26, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> you are unlikely to find much sympathy on a Kindle fan forum.


nothing against the kindle.....it's the eCommerce company, amazon.com that I had a probelm with.......maybe you should revise your post and leave it in context!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

(psst.... Betsy, there's a gravestone on it and a skull  It's kinda creepy. Got anything a bit more, oh I don't know, less morbid?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ozone said:


> nothing against the kindle.....it's the eCommerce company, amazon.com that I had a probelm with.......maybe you should revise your post and leave it in context!


yes, you have a problem with amazon, but we're not affiliated with them. We are a Kindle Fan Club.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try one of these, Heather


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ozone said:


> nothing against the kindle.....it's the eCommerce company, amazon.com that I had a probelm with.......maybe you should revise your post and leave it in context!


My posts? Always in context. Must be some confusion with your other posts which apparently have been deleted.

Again, this is an AMAZON KINDLE fan forum. No sympathy here.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Much much better. It's bad enough I live to an old gravesite. It's on the open lot next to my house. That's creepy, although they're quiet. 

I think one of these will go with my purple feather boa


----------



## ynot (Dec 28, 2009)

vaughnmr said:


> This person also posted the exact same message on the MobileRead forum, word for word. Complained several times about Amazon, but refused to use "manage your Kindle" to redownload his "supposedly" erased book. I strongly suspect a "nooky" troll is trying to make up for the disaster B&N had yesterday...
> 
> Michael


funny, that's not how I understood the thread at all. As far as he mentioned, the book did not appear under manage your kindle, so is there another way to re-download a book that doesn't appear in your account? I for one, would love to know how to do this. Maybe you can share with the kindle community on how to do this. Apparently he resolved the issue with Amazon if you read the thread, and the deleted book was re-ordered [not re-downloaded]. I can't see how you missed so much information on the thread. I even read one other post where some guy had a similar problem, maybe not quite the same, but who am I to say. Yeah, maybe he's a nooky corporate who has nothing better to do than flame amazon.......he sure didn't blame his kindle! sh** happens!


----------



## ynot (Dec 28, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> This post was on the Amazon forum, as well.


I checked their forum. It's not there at all............


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the issue is resolved one way or the other. . . .let's leave it that way, shall we?   We do like to keep it friendly and cordial here.  And, really, what happens in other forums (fora?) really can kind of stay there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, our unofficial policy is "what happens in Vegas (substitute forum of your choice) stays in Vegas."


Betsy


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, our unofficial policy is "what happens in Vegas (substitute forum of your choice) stays in Vegas."
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nice "tie-in", LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## vaughnmr (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies, you are the best.  NOW I remember why I keep coming back here!  You guys could beat a guy to death with kindness...  luv u all.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

vaughnmr said:


> Thanks ladies, you are the best. NOW I remember why I keep coming back here! You guys could beat a guy to death with kindness... luv u all.


Kindness? Anne is going to beat them with her new recorder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I will NOT. . . .it is a fine musical instrument. . . . . . .

Besides, YOU are the one who keeps threatening people with a stick!

(Don't worry, folks:  we made her put a nice soft cushionny mallet on the end.     Really, she's harmless.  Mostly.  )


----------



## ynot (Dec 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the issue is resolved one way or the other. . . .let's leave it that way, shall we?  We do like to keep it friendly and cordial here. And, really, what happens in other forums (fora?) really can kind of stay there.


I agree, especially when _some_ people start vicious rumors no knowing anything about the thread and shovel more crap onto the heap just to keep it going.......good that you let people know to leave their baggage on the other forums, but you know, some people get a little confused in their interpretations and need their egos built up!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mods - how about closing and locking this thread - it is going no where.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ynot said:


> I agree, especially when _some_ people start vicious rumors no knowing anything about the thread and shovel more crap onto the heap just to keep it going.......good that you let people know to leave their baggage on the other forums, but you know, some people get a little confused in their interpretations and need their egos built up!


ynot, I see you are new here with only three posts so far....take some time, settle down, lurk a little, learn the lay of the land. We are a friendly and welcoming bunch but people are not afraid to use the "report to moderator" button. If you have a question about forum decorum or how things work here, please feel free to send Harvey, me, or any of the other mods a PM asking for clarification. Thanks.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm, did a little checking and it seems the original poster has created a second membername (also known as a "sock puppet") to be able to give the impression of two people posting. 

That's against the forum rules; please refrain. I've banned the second membername. ("ynot").

Locking this thread at this point.


----------

